# Competitve Edge Labs New Products



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Aug 8, 2008)

Competitve Edge Labs has just released a couple of new products:






www.Sbmuscle.com/E-Stane

Lean Muscle & Dramatic Strength Gains*



E-Stane is a pro-anabolic compound that is well suited for those looking for dramatic strength gains and increases in lean muscle.



E-Stane is commonly used by those looking to achieve:

-         Dry, Lean Muscle Gains*

-         Exceptional Strength Gains*

-         Enhanced Vascularity*



E-Stane Highlights:

-         Allow users to gain lean muscle without the ??¯??¿??½wet??¯??¿??½ look

-         Can be used during Lean Bulking, Recomposition, or Cutting Cycles



The active hormone in E-Stane is 1100% as anabolic and 91% as androgenic as methyl-test. This A/A ratio shows that E-Stane is one of the best available choices for recomposition and cutting cycles, especially in those looking for dramatic strength and lean muscle gains.

Common dosing protocol for E-Stane:

Week 1: 20 mg

Week 2: 30 mg

Week 3: 30 mg

Week 4: 30 to 40 mg

 For best results with E-Stane space dosage out evenly throughout the day.
Many users time one 10 mg dose 1 hour pre-workout in order to increase pumps and fullness throughout their workout





www.Sbmuscle.com/Cycle Assist

All-In-One On Cycle Support Solution



Cycle Assist is designed to be an all-in-one support solution for basic on cycle and post cycle therapy needs. Cycle Assist contains a combination of specifically dosed ingredients designed to help provide liver, blood pressure, cholesterol, prostate, and acne support.



Why choose Cycle Assist?

Cycle Assist offers effective dosages of specific ingredients designed to help maximize results. There are no filler ingredients. Cycle Assist is straight to the point and properly dosed to not only provide you with the most effective product for your on cycle and post cycle support needs, but also the most cost effective one as well.

Also, unlike many other products in its class, every herb in Cycle Assist is a standardized extract and the standardization amount is clearly identified on the label. This is extremely important because it is the amount of active ingredient that an herb is standardized for that determines the level of benefits received from it.

Example: A product can be dosed very high in mg of herb powder, but standardized poorly and therefore offer very little if anything in terms of effectiveness.

 Cost Effective Price + Adequately Dosed + Standardized Potencies =

All in One Support Solution


----------



## zombul (Aug 8, 2008)

CEL makes DAMN GOOD products people and I would say their Mdrol,Hdrol,and P Plex are some of the if not the best clones out peroid. If you like Epistane this WILL be good. One of my newer favorite companies.This is my favorite thing about being apart of SD Muscle, getting to refer REAL incredible products. This excites me.I havn't looked at the price yet but CEL will be very competitive. I'll look at the cycle support and let you know my honest take on it soon as well.


----------



## zombul (Aug 8, 2008)

The cycle assist seems to have the necessary ingredients but not the doses on them.Now as I said CEL has done very good as of late with the ph thing so I trust they have good dosage on them but I always like to see myself. I would steel consider this a very sound product and will try it. It will be very solid I'm sure and it's fairly cost effective too.
  Another awesome cycle support supp we offer is this
Anabolic Innovations Cycle Support

 Either way you can rest sound while on a ph or steroid cycle.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 8, 2008)

I will give e-stane a whirl but I will stick with Cycle Support for my supports but I do belive that it is a good product.


----------



## nateo1979 (Aug 8, 2008)

In my opinion and from reading other people thoughts on various boards Havoc is choice to go when it comes to epi.  Do you guys think E-stane will receive the same attention?


----------



## zombul (Aug 8, 2008)

nateo1979 said:


> In my opinion and from reading other people thoughts on various boards Havoc is choice to go when it comes to epi.  Do you guys think E-stane will receive the same attention?



 Havoc has been around awhile and is quite popular, however Mdrol and Hdrol are CEL products and they are becoming very popular so I wouldn't be surprised to hear alot about E Stane.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 8, 2008)

nateo1979 said:


> In my opinion and from reading other people thoughts on various boards Havoc is choice to go when it comes to epi.  Do you guys think E-stane will receive the same attention?



There is no chemical difference between the 2 of them.


----------



## biggfly (Aug 9, 2008)

anxious to see some results...I know this log will be limited to E-stane exclusively without a stack, but what would be a good stacker with this compound??


----------



## nateo1979 (Aug 9, 2008)

biggfly said:


> anxious to see some results...I know this log will be limited to E-stane exclusively without a stack, but what would be a good stacker with this compound??



Tren. Tren + E-stane= your version of Spawn.


----------



## biggfly (Aug 9, 2008)

nateo1979 said:


> Tren. Tren + E-stane= your version of Spawn.



May be cheaper buying Spawn then I suppose.?


----------



## biggfly (Aug 9, 2008)

So is the cycle assist by CEL 60 caps for $29.99 or is it 240 caps. The advertisement shows a bottle of 240 caps, but worded as 60 in the description.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 9, 2008)

biggfly said:


> So is the cycle assist by CEL 60 caps for $29.99 or is it 240 caps. The advertisement shows a bottle of 240 caps, but worded as 60 in the description.



It is dosed 8 caps a day so I believe the 240 would be right 1 month supply


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry that was a typo on our end.. Yes it is 240 caps


----------



## mw1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Bump.. Sorry i have'nt been over here in awhile- I'm going to try to start checking in daily again.


More new CEL products will be out in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 10, 2008)

mw1 said:


> Bump.. Sorry i have'nt been over here in awhile- I'm going to try to start checking in daily again.
> 
> 
> More new CEL products will be out in 4-6 weeks.




Are we going to get any hints?????Please!!!!!


----------



## zombul (Aug 11, 2008)

mw1 said:


> Bump.. Sorry i have'nt been over here in awhile- I'm going to try to start checking in daily again.
> 
> 
> More new CEL products will be out in 4-6 weeks.



Awesome, it would be incredible if we knew what you guys were gonna do next. Is CEL going to continue to produce PPlex?


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 11, 2008)

zombul said:


> Awesome, it would be incredible if we knew what you guys were gonna do next. Is CEL going to continue to produce PPlex?




On another board it said they were


----------



## ZECH (Aug 11, 2008)

biggfly said:


> anxious to see some results...I know this log will be limited to E-stane exclusively without a stack, but what would be a good stacker with this compound??



Why try to stack it with something? If you do that, you really won't know the results you will get from the e-stane. Run it by itself.


----------



## zombul (Aug 11, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> On another board it said they were



 Excellent.I was hoping they would continue PPlex.CEL is becoming very popular for their MDrol,HDrol and PPlex and I hope they ride them out as long as possible and don't crumble under pressure and get away from ph's so they can make protein,bcaa's and creatine like alot of others do sometimes.Keep up the good work CEL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 11, 2008)

zombul said:


> Excellent.I was hoping they would continue PPlex.CEL is becoming very popular for their MDrol,HDrol and PPlex and I hope they ride them out as long as possible and don't crumble under pressure and get away from ph's so they can make protein,bcaa's and creatine like alot of others do sometimes.Keep up the good work CEL!!!!!!!!!!




I understand it is only going to be 10mg per cap this time around.


----------



## zombul (Aug 11, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> I understand it is only going to be 10mg per cap this time around.



No problem with that.That's what most pp clones are.


----------



## biggfly (Aug 11, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Why try to stack it with something? If you do that, you really won't know the results you will get from the e-stane. Run it by itself.



Just curious...a while back when the IBE original Epistane came out and was hyped, several people were stating it was good for an anti estro and possibl y just recomp effects, so curiosity was if you stacked it with a mass building supp maybe in the methyl group or any other mass/strength builder. I wasnt sure if E-stane was similar to like the old Anabolic Xtreme Prostanzonol , or the Orastan  A, or the now Furzadrol, which seem to be good stackers, but are not as effective run solo.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 11, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Just curious...a while back when the IBE original Epistane came out and was hyped, several people were stating it was good for an anti estro and possibl y just recomp effects, so curiosity was if you stacked it with a mass building supp maybe in the methyl group or any other mass/strength builder. I wasnt sure if E-stane was similar to like the old Anabolic Xtreme Prostanzonol , or the Orastan  A, or the now Furzadrol, which seem to be good stackers, but are not as effective run solo.



In the old days, something wet like 4/ad would have been a great addition to it. Kinda like the 1 test/4/ad stack. I would not run two "dry compounds together. I ache just thinking about it.


----------



## biggfly (Aug 11, 2008)

dg806 said:


> In the old days, something wet like 4/ad would have been a great addition to it. Kinda like the 1 test/4/ad stack. I would not run two "dry compounds together. I ache just thinking about it.



What compound makeup does one look for to determine "wet" or "dry"?? Any particular ingredients in the makeup that clues one in?? Thanks.


----------



## biggfly (Aug 11, 2008)

So other than joint aches and pains, two "drys" are not of concern in other health related issues correct?? Thanks.

i.e. like running a compound or cycle with 2-3 methyls in it thus your liver telling you to F#*K OFF!!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 12, 2008)

biggfly said:


> What compound makeup does one look for to determine "wet" or "dry"?? Any particular ingredients in the makeup that clues one in?? Thanks.



Most of these newer PH's promote lean dry gains. No water reatained. I always loved 4/ad this this. My strength exploded and joints felt great.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 12, 2008)

biggfly said:


> So other than joint aches and pains, two "drys" are not of concern in other health related issues correct?? Thanks.
> 
> i.e. like running a compound or cycle with 2-3 methyls in it thus your liver telling you to F#*K OFF!!



Probably more overkill than anything.


----------



## biggfly (Aug 16, 2008)

So Tren + E-stane is one stack...how about if one stacked Tren with say an IForce Bold, or a Tokkyo Nutrition EQ?? Better or not than Tren + E-stane?? Differing results??


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 16, 2008)

biggfly said:


> So Tren + E-stane is one stack...how about if one stacked Tren with say an IForce Bold, or a Tokkyo Nutrition EQ?? Better or not than Tren + E-stane?? Differing results??



I think either stack would work well


----------



## mw1 (Aug 16, 2008)

zombul said:


> Excellent.I was hoping they would continue PPlex.CEL is becoming very popular for their MDrol,HDrol and PPlex and I hope they ride them out as long as possible and don't crumble under pressure and get away from ph's so they can make protein,bcaa's and creatine like alot of others do sometimes.Keep up the good work CEL!!!!!!!!!!



We will definetly continue to produce the current PH's and will probably add 1 or 2 more in the near future ..But we are also adding products like Cycle Assist and "a couple others" to make cycles a little better.



workingatit43 said:


> I understand it is only going to be 10mg per cap this time around.



The last batch was at 10mgs because the raws were scarce when we did that run..However the previous run 15mgs ( but actually tested at 19.2 mgs)


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 16, 2008)

mw1 said:


> We will definetly continue to produce the current PH's and will probably add 1 or 2 more in the near future ..But we are also adding products like Cycle Assist and "a couple others" to make cycles a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> The last batch was at 10mgs because the raws were scarce when we did that run..However the previous run 15mgs ( but actually tested at 19.2 mgs)



And I bet those 19.2mg p-plex sold real quick


----------



## mw1 (Oct 11, 2008)

Well our creatine product should be out real soon as well as a non-ph and a PH product.


----------



## zombul (Oct 13, 2008)

mw1 said:


> Well our creatine product should be out real soon as well as a non-ph and a PH product.



 Whats the ph product going to be?


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 13, 2008)

mw1 said:


> Well our creatine product should be out real soon as well as a non-ph and a PH product.



Looking forward to it bro


----------



## zombul (Oct 13, 2008)

Creatine everywhere, when's the ph do?????Dont tease....


----------



## steelhorse (Oct 13, 2008)

a review on how well this is would be nice


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Oct 16, 2008)

KelJu
Should be starting his log soon on E-Stane and he will also use the cycle assist


----------

